# Yamaha RX-V373 on craigslist



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

I currently have an Onkyo TX-SR304 powering a onkyo 7300 htib. I got taken by previous person on craigslist. Anyway I recently bought a ps4 and have now run out of hdmi inputs on my Sony 60" which I only have three hdmi inputs. I'd like to upgrade to a one cable solution as well as getting the added benefit of high definition audio from my blurays. There is a person selling the Yamaha 373 f or $170 on craigslist. It's basically new and he never registered it to Yamaha and he still has the warranty card. I got him down to $150 right now. Is this worth the upgrade, or should I possibly just go find a 4x1 hdmi switch for my video and 4x1 optical switch for my 304 and just stick with my current setup. Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, the Yamaha is a step up so its a better receiver. I found it new on Amazon for $199 so even $150 seems a bit high. 
Having HDMI is nice given your old Onkyo is non HDMI.
Other options are this Denon E200
Or this Onkyo R758 that is a 7.1 chanel receiver.


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm still hesitant to still buy major stuff off craigslist. I bought that Onkyo htib 7300 for $250 from a seller in Cincinnati back in 2011. Thought I was getting a decent deal until I got it home and hooked it up. Ten minutes into listening to it through hdmi it failed on me. Could never get it to work again. Rest of receiver was fine only hdmi not working until last year when the center and surround channels started having overwhelming static issuing from them. That's when I dusted off my old Onkyo 304 and its been a lifesaver. It sounds good, but I'd like to upgrade and be able to have less cables running everywhere.


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

I looked at that Onkyo 758 on the site. It turns out to only be a 5.1 receiver. Not that that is a deal breaker because I am only using a 5.1 setup from that s7300 setup. It's also a good price. I must ask. Has Onkyo gotten better with the quality of their hdmi boards?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think you will find HDMI board failures are affecting all brands of receivers. Ive had the same Onkyo for 6 years now and never had one issue. Ive had more issues with my Sherwood/Newcastle R972.


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

Of course I just looked at the accessories4less site and the Onkyo 758 is now 199.99 :-(


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Send them an email if your serious, tell them that you saw it on the site for less just a couple hrs ago they may be willing to honer that price. Their customer service is really good.


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll try that out. Thanks. In the meantime, is there any other receivers that you like in a smiliar price range besides the Denon?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would simply search the Accessories4less site and see if there is any you like. In that price range they are all very similar. The nice thing with the Onkyo is it does have a basic auto room EQ that many of the others dont offer in that price range.


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

I contacted the site. It turns out that the price was wrong on the Onkyo. They also just received their stock today and it was marked on the site wrong for $179 when it should have been $199.


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey Tony you said you also had a Sherwood 972. What sort of issues have you had with it. What is your opinion of this receiver for a home theater novice? Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The R972 is great for the sound quality. I think once set properly and you have correctly done the Trinnov room EQ it excels in making any room sound amazing. Yes its quirky and takes a little patience to work through them, for the money its a great bargain.

Just read through this thread and you will see.


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

I found a good deal on it for $500. You think it would work ok with my s7300 Onkyo htib speakers? Id eventually like to upgrade, but can only upgrade one thing right now.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is it used or new at that price? you can get it brand new for $600
It would work fine with just about any speakers.


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

It is an open box. Where can you find it for $600?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Accessories4less gets some in from time to time. I would send them an email and ask if they will get any more in. Their customers service is very good.


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

Okay. I will definitely keep looking there. How long have you had yours for?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I've had mine for about two years. It's in my livingroom and is used almost every day.


----------



## xxjimmyfalconxx (Jun 30, 2011)

Something I will definitely have to check out. I will have to review the official thread now. Thanks!


----------

